

Absolute Zero is 0K - bildung
http://www.damninteresting.com/absolute-zero-is-0k/

======
madhusudancs
Previous submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7814466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7814466)

